

Finally - LaTex on the iPad - ladon86
http://www.vancapy.com/textouch/setup/

======
ladon86
The iPad app is available here: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tex-
touch/id377627321?mt=8#>

(I didn't make this, but I was excited to find it).

